# Patrick Dempsey and Michael Strahan attend the TAG Heuer At TimeCrafters NYC 2016 in New York City - May 12, 2016 (40x)



## Mandalorianer (13 Mai 2016)

​


----------



## supersarah089 (15 Mai 2016)

He's still looking good as ever! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## dkfan (3 Juli 2016)

Thank you, Gollum!


----------

